# Question about paint options for tin boats? - Satin found p2



## Sader762 (Jun 16, 2010)

I've got an old (1959) tin boat (I'll start a thread when I get far enough along) that has been "well used." I don't want to use a gloss paint on it because it would not look good. I'd like to paint it a flat or satin dark red. Any ideas of where I could get something like this? I can't find any Rustoleum in a red flat or a topside paint in flat.


Thanks!


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 16, 2010)

Using the Search feature :wink: I found this thread, and it's got a good-lookin' glossy red boat in the pics. 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=10823&start=20


----------



## perchin (Jun 16, 2010)

I think waterwings read your post wrong.... I see you DON'T want a gloss finish. There is a multitude of ways to get a good flat finish. You can check my mod to see how I did mine. You can also take a look at froggy's mod, as he did the hunting style paint job and went with Parker's duck boat paint.. his turned out great. 

Hope you find what your looking for.


----------



## Sader762 (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. 


What I am looking for is a flat (or satin) RED paint, I don't want a glossy color at all. Plenty of glossy choices out there. I haver found an auto paint company called Kustom Flatz that may work, just trying to see if there are other options out there.

I may be out of luck and have to just use spray bombs, we will see.

Thanks.


----------



## Codeman (Jun 18, 2010)

Hot Rod Flatz, take a look at that.

Sorry I guess I missed your last post.


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 18, 2010)

perchin said:


> I think waterwings read your post wrong....



Nope, I read it correctly, just thought I'd post a link to a good-lookin' glossy paint job. :wink: 

Gotta be a hell of a lot easier to get rid of the scum line from gloss paint than on a flat paint job, unless scum isn't a worry, lol. 8)


----------



## Sader762 (Jun 19, 2010)

Codeman said:


> Hot Rod Flatz, take a look at that.
> 
> Sorry I guess I missed your last post.




Yep, that's the one I found online. I think I may just shoot it with good old glossy Rustoleum and deal with all the poor old metal bend and dips and etc. I just don't think it'll look all that good. I am going to go by a Sherwin Williams we have here in town and talk with them and see what they say.

I've made good progress this week. I'll put up a post this weekend to show everyone what I'm dealing with.


----------



## arkansasnative (Jun 20, 2010)

if you dont mind glossy much id check into tractor and implement paint at your local farm supply/tractor supply store. i did my trailer in black and my boat in ford blue (ford/new holland) and its great... especially if you include the hardener! its rock solid... and it comes in red. id say its the closest thing you can get to steelflex in paint form... very sticky stuff


----------



## Sader762 (Jun 20, 2010)

The tractor paint is good stuff but I am trying to avoid glossy paint because the sides of the boat are in real poor condition.


----------



## arkansasnative (Jun 20, 2010)

i know... i was just giving you that option if you absolutely had to go glossy. its a much better option than rattle cans...


----------



## Sader762 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for the help everyone.

I think I have decided to just shoot it with good old Roustoleum and let the "beauty marks" shine thru... :wink:


----------



## Sader762 (Jun 23, 2010)

Well I went by Sherman Williams to see what options they have and I found one of their oild based enamels for metal that comes in satin and gloss. I bought the satin in a darker red to shoot on the boat. We'll have to see how this comes out but they san it dries very hard and is made to be durable against chipping.

Wish me luck! [-o<


----------

